# On-One Gimp????



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok first off, i have killed my tass XC bike doing DJ/urban. So i am now on a quest to find a really cheap (used is ok) complete bike.

Heres a current deal, what do think about it?? i dont know much a bout on-one's or the Gimp itself, do u know?

heres speces
Frame: On-One Gimp, raw color, 26" specific, brand new but has a few scratches from sitting around
Fork: 1999 Marzocchi Z.1 qr20-awesome fork that's super plush with a very linear feel. It's got a few scratches, but is in the best shape I have ever seen for this fork, and I service it regularly.
Wheels: Halo Tornado, black, 24" front and rear, brand new just purchased for this bike
Cranks: FSA X-Drive bmx-style 3 piece, some wear but plenty of life left in the bearngs, rode them off and on for about 6 months on a previous bike
Brake: Bike is set up rear brake only and has a brand new Magura Marta SL, the one with a carbon lever blade and all that jazz...brake alone retails for around 330.
Tires: Kenda K-rad with less than 1 mile, as the wheels, frame, brake, and single speed kit have.
Bars: Azonic double wall risers
Stem: Some cheap Supergo downhill stem that is strong and light
Singlespeed kit: Gusset, using 16 tooth cog
Chainring: AC Holeshot, 38 tooth, badass looking chainring that is strong as all getup.

he want 500 for every but brake??? is ok but could i find better?


Thanks


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd go ahead and get it just b/c those are some nice parts on it...never heard of the frame though. I guess all i can say is go give it a test ride and do bunnyhops,manuals, wheelies or whatever and see how you like it...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

get it bro


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> get it bro


it depend on how much money i can make this weekend


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell yeah you should buy that.
if it were at all local to me, I would, and I don't even need another bike.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah go ahead and buy it.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

hah that bike looks like fun...but id want like a beefier lookin fork on it....cuz it would look koool lol...
and just no brakes? hah thats funny, but ok


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I've ridden a gimp before, it's a nice feeling frame overall, and I actually have almost that same fork on my bike.

Those frames sell used in good condition for, by what I've seen, like $200, and I'd imagine you 'd be paying cost for most tof the other parts if you added it up, I'd reccomend that you go ahead and buy it, see if you can get the guy to take a little off for the brake, or include another one though.


----------

